# Uae labour ban ????



## sheyazemirates (Mar 23, 2014)

I am a bachelors degree (B.Com) holder and i have completed *11 months* with my present employer(Non freezone company) with AED3000 salary (1800 basic) .
Now i have a better offer from an employer(Non freezone company) in Abudhabi with a salary of 5500.
Will there be a ban on me if i change.?
If yes... How can i have the ban lifted?


----------



## AnjulaMalshan (Jul 17, 2013)

sheyazemirates said:


> I am a bachelors degree (B.Com) holder and i have completed *11 months* with my present employer(Non freezone company) with AED3000 salary (1800 basic) .
> Now i have a better offer from an employer(Non freezone company) in Abudhabi with a salary of 5500.
> Will there be a ban on me if i change.?
> If yes... How can i have the ban lifted?


Yes You will have a Ban for sure. If you can get a NOC from current employer it would be help for you. You better discuss with your New Company PRO .

*To lift the 6 month labour ban, an employee should have been offered a minimum salary of AED 5,000 for high school graduates, AED 7,000 for diploma holders and AED 12,000 for bachelor’s degree holders. This salary must be mentioned in the labour contract.*


----------



## sheyazemirates (Mar 23, 2014)

AnjulaMalshan said:


> Yes You will have a Ban for sure. If you can get a NOC from current employer it would be help for you. You better discuss with your New Company PRO .
> 
> *To lift the 6 month labour ban, an employee should have been offered a minimum salary of AED 5,000 for high school graduates, AED 7,000 for diploma holders and AED 12,000 for bachelor’s degree holders. This salary must be mentioned in the labour contract.*


Dear Anjula,

So, according to the law... to avoid the ban i should get minimum of 12k AED to avoid the the ban... Right ?


----------



## AnjulaMalshan (Jul 17, 2013)

sheyazemirates said:


> Dear Anjula,
> 
> So, according to the law... to avoid the ban i should get minimum of 12k AED to avoid the the ban... Right ?


As far as I know that is the Rule. BTW Better Double Check with the PRO they know better than Us. 
I get rid out of the Ban coz I came to Freezone  Less than 6 months on my First Job. So I do still have the Ban in LLC but not in FreeZone


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

sheyazemirates said:


> Dear Anjula, So, according to the law... to avoid the ban i should get minimum of 12k AED to avoid the the ban... Right ?


Yes. The other way round this is to get your high school certificate attested and have your new company apply for a clerical type visa for you. Then your salary will fall into the correct category and your ban can be lifted.


----------

